# Children, aged 5, used to plant Taliban bombs in Afghanistan



## Dog Walker (1 Jul 2010)

Children, aged 5, used to plant Taliban bombs in Afghanistan

http://www.todayonline.com/World/EDC100702-0000078/Children,-aged-5,-used-to-plant-Taliban-bombs-in-Afghanistan


05:55 AM Jul 02, 2010
SANGIN - Children as young as five are being used by the Taliban to lay bombs and carry weapons in a deadly new tactic in Afghanistan.

In the past five months the number of child insurgents has increased almost five-fold in the town of Sangin, to a band of 40, who are used to run weapons, plant bombs and carry out tasks for the Taliban.

The Taliban have resorted to the tactic because they know that NATO troops are unlikely to fire on children planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs).

There have been 44 roadside bombs in Sangin in the past months, a fifth of which were carried out by children.

Children are also used to help identify commanders or officers, who are then targeted by bombers or gunmen. They also carry guns or rocket-propelled grenades for the Taliban to be used in ambushes or are asked to connect IEDs to batteries. 

In an incident that left British Marines deeply shocked, a boy, believed to be 14, arrived at a compound where he started chatting to one of commandos. "We were having a joke, he wrote his name on my hand and then asked me if I was an officer," said Marine Tim Jones, 26, a Pashtun speaker. 

Twenty minutes later, the boy returned and went up to the corporal in charge of the patrol and detonated a suicide vest. But it is believed the boy put the vest on the wrong way round and caused only minor injuries to the corporal while killing himself. The CDaily Telegraph


----------



## darkskye (1 Jul 2010)

Wow, they're using kids now.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jul 2010)

I found a couple of possible solutions:


Option A:








Option B:






(That is the "morning after" pill.  Make all Pashtun women take it.  Tell them its medicine)


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Jul 2010)

Pretty low down rotten gut wrenching thing to pass onto children to undertake. Just utterly sickening.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Pretty low down rotten gut wrenching thing to pass onto children to undertake. Just utterly sickening.



And utterly astounding that they hadn't started long ago.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jul 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And utterly astounding that they hadn't started long ago.


Agreed.  Of course, had I been King of the World in 2001, we would have started _this_ a long time ago:


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I found a couple of possible solutions:
> 
> 
> Option A:





When I think of my signature about the whole "problem spot/cancer" analogy, I can't help but think that a little radiation therapy goes a looooong ways ;D


----------



## Franko (2 Jul 2010)

They've been doing it for a while...it's just starting to come out in the media now.

Hey Mr Staples...still want to talk peace?

Regards


----------

